# i miss mah switchbox.



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)

just complaining about winter dragging on, im sick of sitting in the mk4 everyday 

:beer:








and my trunk setup looks like garbage


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Clean.


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

mk2 on air. :thumbup:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

KyleRI said:


> mk2 on air. :thumbup:


:heart:
Op, are those 165-45's on the RML's?


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

wow so clean. :thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I actually like how disorganized the trunk looks... It has.. character. :laugh:


----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)

close on the tires..165/50 :beer:


and i dont really mind the trunk either because its functional


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

I like the trunk as is also, but then again I have always been a function over form kinda guy


----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

ew.


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

dope :thumbup:


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

and my trunk setup looks like garbage
[/QUOTE]

Nah man adds character haha... I dig it:thumbup:


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

love this car!! so clean!!


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice ride. You don't see a MKII on air every day. :thumbup:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

all mk2's need to be on air. :laugh::beer:


----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## stretcharms337 (Aug 6, 2008)

I miss my switchs too 
I like your taste.:thumbup: here is mine.:beer:


----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)

^ hell yeah.. ive been diggin your car for a while :beer:


----------



## Junkyard Hero (Jan 18, 2005)

do you guys have the subframe on the ground? what mods did you have to do i am going to start my install this sunday


----------



## stretcharms337 (Aug 6, 2008)

booyacah said:


> ^ hell yeah.. ive been diggin your car for a while :beer:


 Thanks man. Yours helped this thing be like this.I saw yours at vag fair and it made me take the bags and wheels off my mk3 and put them on this. Next show your at and I'm at we need to have a little shoot with both of our cars. S*** would be sick.:thumbup:


----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)

stretcharms337 said:


> Thanks man. Yours helped this thing be like this.I saw yours at vag fair and it made me take the bags and wheels off my mk3 and put them on this. Next show your at and I'm at we need to have a little shoot with both of our cars. S*** would be sick.:thumbup:


 aw ****tttt..that would be awesome..you goin to dustoff?..ill be there mang


----------



## stretcharms337 (Aug 6, 2008)

booyacah said:


> aw ****tttt..that would be awesome..you goin to dustoff?..ill be there mang


 i'll see if i can get some homies to roll. It's like 8 hours for me. Is it worth that hike?


----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)

id say **** yeah :beer:...our cruise is about 6 hrs or so


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

I would personally like to see both of your cars in the flesh, so I think you should come up :snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

so damn clean.


----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)

:beer:


----------

